# Katrina Storm Pics - Must see



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

These pics are pretty spectacular!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Rodger,
That's an understatement...those are downright scary...!

Can we say...Run like H$%!  

PS...what's with the "walleye for the straight guys" thing...I hope that means what I think it does.  If so, who's manning the rest of the ship...???


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I got those a few days ago in my E-mail, Incredible Pictures to say the least. Wow doesnt even come close, I have never saw anything like those Pictures. 

Cat Mazter


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

H&B - yep, we'll be out there, felt it necessary to contribute to your wallet. Shake and Sowbelly will be on the Jolly Roger


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Does anyone know the original source for those?

I would really like to use them in some training I will be doing but need permission from the photographer.

Thanks, those are some of the most amazing pictures I have ever seen.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Thank You for sharing that amazing set of photos. Mother Nature at or near her very worst.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I've seen those pics before, and it was a year ago at least. That just doesn't look like Louisiana or Mississippi. Impresive pics though.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

those could really put the fear of the lord in you,to say the least.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I got the same email. I was wonmdering it thery wer elegit, but it seems like everyone thinks so. The one w/ the twisters in it scres the crap out of me. I am teriffied of tornados.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, those are some awesome photos. Those are pics of wall clouds of supercell tunderstorms, the part of the strom where tornados are spawned. Judging by the landscape and my travels, it looks alot like western Oklahoma/Texas panhandle in several of the pics. Hurricanes would not spawn these huge storms because the air aloft is not cold enough to allow for enough instability to get these storms up above 50K feet. 

Still, I'm glad you posted them, these are some of the best pics I've seen of these storms!!


----------



## SenkoMaster (Jul 5, 2005)

Those are amazing but probably fakes... just like the gator picture that was supposedly from N.O. but it was really from the congo over a year ago.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

They have been posted before for other storms. Here is the story on them.
They were taken by Mike Hollingshead. Some are from his site. http://extremeinstability.com/2004.htm http://extremeinstability.com/photographypage.htm There are many awesome pictures in his albums.
Here is the Snopes Urban legends explanation of the pictures. http://snopes.com/photos/natural/storm.asp
Also check this Snopes page for other hoaxes and truths to the Katrina and Rita
hurricanes. Including the croccodile and various fake charities.
http://snopes.com/katrina/photos/photos.asp


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I figured they were fake because the corn in the first picture is that high when its 2 months old...most of the corn down that far south has been picked already


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow those r cool


----------

